# Dont know what to do



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys. So I am at an end here. I took my female to the vet this past weem. 3 of them actually. She has been having watery poops. Some poops is pure water. Others are a green water color. My city has no avian certified vets so I have to take her to a regular vet. None of them can find out what's wrong. She is eating fine, flying, chirping and playing. Her poops just are worrying me. Nothing in her life has changed. Currently she is in breeding condition and moulting. Can anyone give me any advice. Since the vets in my city can't.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry your budgies are experiencing concerning health problems. I too would be worried if all three of them were having this issue.
I myself have to travel an hour and a half each way to see my Avian vet, Have you done a google search of your area regarding Avian vets. what about a refuge or local bird sanctuary
you cold try ringing them for advice regarding an Avian vet.
Watery droppings can be a sign of many things and needs to be assessed completely with tests and such. 
Do you feed a lot of green foods to your birds? Get some probiotics and add these to the seed mix, this will help with the digestive tract and good bacteria. How much do your budgies weigh? Are they a healthy weight, moulting and stress can make them react like this sometimes. Please try to find an Avian vet. Get some egg and biscuit mix or make your own this is good for moulting or stressed birds s well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The people on this forum are not Avian Vets and are unable to diagnose whether or not your bird is ill.
You've asked the same question previously and you are going to continue to get the same answers as you were given before.
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/344954-poop-change.html
I gave you quite a lot of advice previously regarding this matter via Private Messages.

Molting can cause poop to be more watery as can changes in diet and stress.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

If you are concerned about your budgie's droppings,
and there are no Avian Vets near you then I would suggest you contact one of the on-line Avian Vet Specialists or work with an Exotic Vet that specializes in Small Birds to get a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

On Line Avian Vets

Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health

I wish your budgie all the best and hope you find a vet you feel comfortable working with regarding the care of your little one. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Deborah and Cathy  Unfortunately, there are limits to what we can do for you on the forums, as we are not avian vets.

It is possible that she could have AGY (Avian Gastric Yeast) or Megabacteria, which is something most normal vets don't know what to look for.

Is her moulting really terrible and has it coincided with her poop condition? Moulting, because of the stress, can sometimes impact droppings, as well, as mentioned

I'm sorry you have been unable to locate an avian vet! Hopefully you are able to now using the resources Deborah has provided 

Here a few links that may help you to figure out what to look for in her condition: 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

Additionally, do you use ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) in her water? A few drops of organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar with "the mother" in it are very good for boosting a bird's digestive health. It may help her system. Here's an example of a popular brand: 


http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

Other than that, the best you can do for now is to keep an eye on her and see how she progresses.

Best of luck, and I'm wishing the best for your little girl! Keep us updated on how she's doing. :fingerx:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgies.I hope you can find some vet to help you soon,blessings.


----------



## arnabtweetosri (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Caboose,
Please check with online Vets as given by Faerybee,if you are unable to find one in your area ASAP. As our babies can hide their illness well before its too late.

I have lost my Tweeto as idint get any avian vet here in Mysore and the regular vet also took 4 hrs to arrive

So suggesting you to contact the online vet atleast ASAP


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

As a last resort, you can order avian testing kits from Avian Services Center: DNA sexing and disease testing for all species of birds. after consulting with an online vet and narrowing down possible causes if they believe it could be any of their identifiable viruses, bacteria, or fungus.

The collection kits are sent to you free. You choose which diseases you would like to test for and pay when you send the sample into the lab. It could get a bit pricey, but the rates are reasonable overall. This is also a semi-lengthy process (would take about a week if I had to guess), but they sound pretty reliable to me.

Also (best case scenario), moulting and stress/breeding behavior is also a catalyst for that type of droppings sometimes. I rescued a really high-strung canary once and it passed in time. While this is the case for some birds, you should definitely do everything you can to make sure theres nothing else going on :O


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm sorry for the ongoing issues with your budgie. 
While the poop consistency can be directly affected by a stressful situation or by a moult, this is something which sorts itself out fairly soon. 
From your description and the fact that your budgie is having poops only consisting of water makes me believe something else is going on.
Have you been noticing a big increase in your budgie's water consumption?
This could be a sign of diabetes. I had a canary in the past, a lost rescued stray I took in which was diagnosed with diabetes. He drank water excessively and would of course poop straight water. This is a chronic and delicate condition which requires daily special care and an ongoing medical treatment.
This is just one of many possibilities and hopefully this is not the case with your budgie.

I hope you will have some definite answers soon about your budgie's ailment and she is back to full health soon.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry about your budgie I hope she's better soon.
You can call your vet and they will recommend a avian vet or
google it. We called the person we bought Banana from and got two different names. 
Please keep us posted.


----------

